# Coming soon: major free update for the complete SYMPHOBIA SERIES!



## ProjectSAM (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

We're in the final stages of development of yet another major *free* update for Symphobia 1, Symphobia 2 & Symphobia 3 Lumina, featuring new content and many improvements!

Some of the things you can look forward to:
- Huge loading speed improvement for S1 & S2 (compared to 1.41)
- New, tighter audio edits for specific short articulations
- Other new content, to be revealed later
- Improved mod wheel x-fade curves
- New, streamlined interface

Details soon!

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 24, 2015)

Woot!

Speed improvement will be very welcome over those 1.4.1 patches. And say it again - quite remarkable to be getting content updates for a product released in 2008... is this a current record, in fact?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow! Can't say I ever expected anything like this. First the 2014 editions and now this. Kudos to you guys!


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 24, 2015)

Project SAM truly is a great developer. Some devs seem to abandon their products as soon as they release them, not so with PS!

If they did a Symphobia 4, I'd buy it!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 24, 2015)

So, is this Symphobia ONE then... LOL just kiddin


----------



## playz123 (Sep 24, 2015)

What a treat to read this. Thank you to the Project Sam team in advance of the release. The Symphobias continue to be some of my most often used libraries.


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 24, 2015)

Great! So happy, that I just bought Symphobia 2, now only 3 missing in my collection ...


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Sep 24, 2015)

Great! Can't wait!


----------



## fitzo (Sep 24, 2015)

Looking forward to this. Thank you, Project Sam!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2015)

Great News from the SAM Team !

Looking forward to know more, and since I have Symphobia 1 & 2, but not 3 (Lumina), I'm hoping that some of the new features in the upcoming update for Lumina will make me finally buy it.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Studio E (Sep 24, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## playz123 (Sep 24, 2015)

muziksculp said:


> Great News from the SAM Team !
> 
> Looking forward to know more, and since I have Symphobia 1 & 2, but not 3 (Lumina), I'm hoping that some of the new features in the upcoming update for Lumina will make me finally buy it.
> 
> ...


Can highly recommend Lumina. I procrastinated for a long time, but finally bought it earlier this year and am most pleased with it. And while I'm at it, may I also recommend Swing; one of the best releases of the year, even if it isn't part of the Symphobias, or you haven't done that type of music before.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 24, 2015)

That's great stuff! Thank you guys. Much better product philosophy approach then "a new beginning..."!  It shows that you truly believe in your products and that you are not afraid of further improvements and free updates. I can't believe that Symphobia 1 is still in my day to day working template. To this day I haven't found a nicer strings sustain patch then S1.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Sep 24, 2015)

That's great. Can't wait! I still want to pick up Swing. It looks amazing too.


----------



## brett (Sep 24, 2015)

+1

I had to drop back to earlier versions because of increased loading times and huge RAM usage. Looking forward to checking out the new release and full marks for continuing to improve your products

B


----------



## atw (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you for this free update and the information in advance. I am glad you do so!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 26, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Can highly recommend Lumina. I procrastinated for a long time, but finally bought it earlier this year and am most pleased with it. And while I'm at it, may I also recommend Swing; one of the best releases of the year, even if it isn't part of the Symphobias, or you haven't done that type of music before.



Hi playz123,

Thanks for the feedback, and recommendation. 

I will wait for the new updates, and re-evaluate Lumina, and also look into Swing, not sure if I would use it a lot, but it is worth checking it out in more detail. Is Swing useful for Non-Jazzy style productions ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## playz123 (Sep 26, 2015)

muziksculp said:


> Hi playz123,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, and recommendation.
> 
> ...


Some of the individual instruments in Swing could be used for other genres I guess, but to be be safe, I'd just say think jazzy, big band, swing, shuffle etc. type thoughts.  It was a genre with which I'd had little exposure as well, but once I got it and started playing with it, the more enthralled I became, and now I love it. Even spent nearly an hour just jamming away with one of the presets recently and then writing a piece based on that. What can also be interesting is if you get an idea via a preset and then compose, if you wish you can swap out a Swing instrument with one you already have (e.g. swap an acoustic bass for a Trilian acoustic). But of course none of that is necessary...just an option.


----------



## atw (Oct 1, 2015)

I have made my decision in favor of your product(s).
I think you have sales around october/november, could you please tell me when exactly, if any for this year?
Thank you


----------



## atw (Oct 1, 2015)

According to your facebook site, you have sales on different times.
I hope the next one is soon... 
Happy recordings and good coffee


----------



## lumcas (Oct 1, 2015)

My Symphobias can't wait to feel fresh again, thank you very much SAM team. Have to look into Lumina, that's the only one missing…

Also let me tell you that Swing is such a great library, so thank you for that one too.


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 1, 2015)

atw said:


> I have made my decision in favor of your product(s).
> I think you have sales around october/november, could you please tell me when exactly, if any for this year?
> Thank you



ATW,

You made the right choice


----------



## DHousden (Oct 20, 2015)

What's the latest on these, is there an ETA yet guys?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 21, 2015)

I hope it won't be too long now... Very curious, and excited to know what these new updates will offer.


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm hoping they will be supporting the new NI .nks format (they are listed as a partner), so maybe they're holding back until NI Komplete Kontrol 1.5 gets released.


----------



## atw (Nov 4, 2015)

From ProjectSAM's facebook page: "Closing in on the Symphobia 2016 editions, waiting on our busy friends in Berlin"
Is this regarding the updates?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 4, 2015)

Probably meaning they are waiting for NI to push them through


----------



## scf2525 (Dec 5, 2015)

I am not able to download any updates from Project Sam site. Everytime I attempt to download in Igetter it will take 30 minutes to connect and report download time as 7-8 hours and will eventually time out and say link broken. Does the same when I try to download from browser firefox and safari. Don't have problems with any other downloads. Any one else have this problem?

Thanks


----------



## geronimo (Dec 5, 2015)

scf2525 said:


> Any one else have this problem?
> 
> Thanks


It's work fine here, for Lumina update with Firefox _


----------



## playz123 (Dec 5, 2015)

scf2525 said:


> I am not able to download any updates from Project Sam site. Everytime I attempt to download in Igetter it will take 30 minutes to connect and report download time as 7-8 hours and will eventually time out and say link broken. Does the same when I try to download from browser firefox and safari. Don't have problems with any other downloads. Any one else have this problem?
> 
> Thanks


Downloaded all three here recently via Firefox with no problem. Maybe try a different computer??


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 6, 2015)

Here's a little video for the 1.5 extra content for Lumina:


----------

